# Looking for co-operation business opportunity in Australia



## raychinese (Aug 18, 2009)

I am experience on im/ex .
Now, i am looking for co-operation business partner to develop Australia marketing.Focus on export Chinese Learning materials or other products.
No matter you are Australian or Chinese living in Australia.
contact by mail /Msn: tonyatang at raychinese dot com.


----------

